# Houston, we have a problem



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Album : "no context necessary"


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

adventures along the Buffalo Bayou


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

You take some really good photographs.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Great lookin' dog! Awesome photography!


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Arathorn II said:


> You take some really good photographs.





Benjaminb said:


> Great lookin' dog! Awesome photography!



Thanks for the kind comments fellas! 
It's great motivation to continue snapping away ?

I wish I was due any of the aforementioned credit. To have the golden Texan sun provide the lighting and with a GSD as my subject my task is minimized to a simple click ?

We really enjoyed Houston's trails!
Enjoy bonus action footage:

https://m.imgur.com/a/Zhe6jcW


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Really enjoyed that! Nice pictures!! Is the Black and Tan a buddy you were with? What trails are these? My grandkids live in the Houston area, looks like a nice place to go!


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Opsoclonus said:


> We really enjoyed Houston's trails!
> Enjoy bonus action footage:
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/a/Zhe6jcW


Did he get the squirrel? Sometimes Ranger thinks he is fast enough to catch old Mr. Robin in our backyard. When he was about 6 months old he discovered and ate a baby rabbit in our yard. Then about 6-7 months after that he caught an adult rabbit in our yard and ran around shaking it until it stopped making noise.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

readaboutdogs said:


> Really enjoyed that! Nice pictures!! Is the Black and Tan a buddy you were with? What trails are these? My grandkids live in the Houston area, looks like a nice place to go!


I'm glad you enjoyed the photos, we had an equally fun time making them! 
These photos are taken within the trails of the Buffalo Bayou Park. They have many wonderful public art exhibitions on display.

There is a large dog park on the trails where she had met the black & tan (trained GSD exception to our dog park rule).

She loves to foot-race the dogs on the other side. Attached is a fun photo of her "in flight" on the other side of the park fence.

When you have time I would suggest making a weekend out of it and visiting the Houston Arboretum, Memorial Park and Hermann park.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Lol!! Love that!!! Thank you for the suggestions!! We are planning to go soon and will def bring all these up to my son and daughter in law!! She likes to go out and take pictures of the kids And this looks like a great place!!


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Arathorn II said:


> Did he get the squirrel? Sometimes Ranger thinks he is fast enough to catch old Mr. Robin in our backyard. When he was about 6 months old he discovered and ate a baby rabbit in our yard. Then about 6-7 months after that he caught an adult rabbit in our yard and ran around shaking it until it stopped making noise.


She has yet to catch her first squirrel as of now but she got her first 'nip' of victory this past Friday! 

As it is finally spring here she caught a preoccupied squirrely couple mating and was able to catch some fur herself. 
Needless to say the male squirrel had A LOT to say afterwards. 
Haha. For now she remains at Ranger's coat tail but I'm sure now it is simply a matter of time!

Obligatory Texas Springtime salute photo!


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Lots of good blue bonnets this year


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

But it's no problem I can't handle, just LISTEN.

We had some rain in Houston; this image gives you the perspective from the same bayou in the previous images.


----------



## deedeearmstrong (Sep 5, 2018)

Really nice pictures and your dog poses well.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Early morning cityscape, volleyball, a turtle & armadillos.

TGIF!
Wishing everyone a safe and happy memorial day weekend!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Opsoclonus said:


> But it's no problem I can't handle, just LISTEN.
> 
> We had some rain in Houston; this image gives you the perspective from the same bayou in the previous images.


I know that flooding causes problems but that picture in and of itself captured quite a statement. I would frame it and hang it up.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Heartandsoul said:


> I know that flooding causes problems but that picture in and of itself captured quite a statement. I would frame it and hang it up.


Thanks! 
It is difficult to appreciate the extent of the flooding in this photo and I'm glad you were able to recognize it. 

Just to give the viewer an idea : the two photos of her at the dog park (w/ black&tan GSD) are at a level below that of the "LISTEN" artwork and was completely submerged under water for several days. Needless to say that since these structures are built near to the bayou that they are prepared to withstand such floods.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

B&W

Memorial day hike


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Summertime accessorizing


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Great pictures! You are a good photographer! Love the backdrops and the signage, you should frame and hang them!


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Deb said:


> Great pictures! You are a good photographer! Love the backdrops and the signage, you should frame and hang them!


Thank you those photos were fun to take! 
Recently I've done some travels and stayed at dog-friendly AirBnB's to whom I have gifted framed photos of those signage shots to keep as part of their guest room decor. They've loved her and the photos =)


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Happy International Dog Day!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Great pictures!! And a beautiful dog!!


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Happy National Black Dog Day!

"Zooey and friends"


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

Great new photo! Who is the dog on the left with the very long tongue?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Right back at you! Mine aren’t as impressive though ?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

love your photos! They all look happy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful photos looks like great places to have fun!


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

*My Black Mamba.*


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

What a handsome boy/girl! And the photography is excellent!


----------

